

Committed 43 years ago? the oldest commit? - 29decibel
https://github.com/vim-scripts/ScreenShot

======
guptaneil
It's possible to fool GitHub by changing your system clock before committing.
You can make commits appear from the future too. See
[http://blog.metamorphium.com/2012/12/02/just-for-fun-code-
fr...](http://blog.metamorphium.com/2012/12/02/just-for-fun-code-from-the-
future/)

~~~
ajross
Surely you don't have to touch the hardware. Just hand-editing a patch file
before applying with git am is enough.

------
michaelmior
Interesting that the actual date of the commit is December 31, 1969.

~~~
dereferenced
Wow, almost like it's the EPOCH and there was a bug that set unixtime to 0.

